# My Natural Slingshot ( Build + Hunting Vid)



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Made from a China Berry tree fork I found walking around one of my hunting spots, Glued with some home made fabric Micarta, Sanded down to 1k left in Blo for 3 days to soak finally finished off with some beeswax.

Ammo used 5/8 Marbles

llama leather pouch

3/4 butterfly

Yellow Tubes bought from the local market, dont know the size but pull is very strong.

Tbg 25-20mm tapered

SS black Latex 30-25mm tapered

Shooting ATT boys, dont have my fork backwards.

Although very different from my usual hunting setup, it was very fun and effective, if within range.

WATCH IN 1080P FOR HIGH DEFINITION


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a nice nattie and obviously a dove getter! Awesome shootn


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> That's a nice nattie and obviously a dove getter! Awesome shootn


 Thanks Joe!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great Natty


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Tag said:


> Great Natty


 Thanks tag!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Andy you are deadly with that natty. Nice build as well. Ive gone back to just shooting my naturals for about a month now. They just suit me best. Good hunting Bro.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I love a good natty. Clearly you are excelle t at makin em and slinging


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you fellas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garyc (Sep 5, 2018)

Very impressed with your shooting skills & your natty. Nice work sir !!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The one I made of China berry had a nice iridescence when finished out. Nice forks, produces its own ammo and was my mothers favorite source of switches to ride herd on seven sons.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

That's some nice shooting and a great video! I love that thud when you hit a bird!


----------

